# Well that was not in the plan for today



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Today dad and I was going to brand about 12 calves today, well we got about 9 done. Dad passed out on me, I got him into the shade and called for an ambulance. A couple hours later after they pumped some fluids into him we got home. Still had to take the bulls into to semen test, and trich test. Other than a headache dad is doing just fine. Dad's idea of drinking a lot is about a shot glass full at a time. 

Other than three calves getting branded we did get everything done for the day. 

Here is your friendly reminder to keep hydrated as summer heats up.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad he's back home and doing well Cowboy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> Here is your friendly reminder to keep hydrated as summer heats up.


Glad he is ok Cowboy, I know that was quite a scare.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Glad he's ok, and hopefully thinks to drink much more than what he thinks is enough. Good reminder for the rest of us, for sure.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh man glad he is okay for sure.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't think he is ever going to change. We went to the ranch today to set up a corral, and it was good thing we did. The switch on the tank went out and the cows were without water. My aunt did bring us some lunch, and dad did drink a full bottle of water; probably the most water he has drank in a long time. Fortunately my uncle was able to find a switch, and the cows now have water. We didn't get the corral set up, well I guess we will set it up Monday when we bring up more cows and calves.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

CowboyRam said:


> I don't think he is ever going to change. We went to the ranch today to set up a corral, and it was good thing we did. The switch on the tank went out and the cows were without water. My aunt did bring us some lunch, and dad did drink a full bottle of water; probably the most water he has drank in a long time. Fortunately my uncle was able to find a switch, and the cows now have water. We didn't get the corral set up, well I guess we will set it up Monday when we bring up more cows and calves.


I'm glad he is ok it could have been much more serious.
They make some pop sickles my wife orders me and dad he is not a drinker either one cup of coffee a dad and a 20 RC is his thing 
The name of the pop sickles is sqweeze and they are great for hydration not the greatest taste but ok.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> Today dad and I was going to brand about 12 calves today, well we got about 9 done. Dad passed out on me, I got him into the shade and called for an ambulance. A couple hours later after they pumped some fluids into him we got home. Still had to take the bulls into to semen test, and trich test. Other than a headache dad is doing just fine. Dad's idea of drinking a lot is about a shot glass full at a time.
> 
> Other than three calves getting branded we did get everything done for the day.
> 
> Here is your friendly reminder to keep hydrated as summer heats up.


I understand totally. I try to drink fluids for hay work dehydration but it's tough to keep up. I have been to the ER 3 times with dehydration. Each time I get there I tell them put me on an iv. They test and say you are hydrated. Been treated for kidney infections etc, However, within 6 hours of starting the IV, I am pretty much fine. Luckily, hasn't happened in my current wife's tenure of 6 years. Really activates your vertigo if you have it. Glad he is ok.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

In addition to not drinking enough water, is the problem of potentially developing kidney stones from not flushing sufficient water through the kidneys. Ask me how I know. During the heat of summer, I sweat myself ringing wet and cannot drink enough water to make me need to urinate. As I get wiser (hopefully) those are the times to quit and go to the airconditioned house.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad your dad is okay. Had a scare last summer with my dad being dehydrated. Dehydration can happen before you know it.


----------



## DesertMachine (Jun 9, 2021)

dehydration is no joke. when i moved from the east coast to arizona i didnt get it. now after a few too many close calls i freeze half full bottles of water. top em off with cold water in the am and got cold water all day. if it its not ice cold ill sooner die than drink it ive found. 

its better to drink sports drinks or soda all day and piss rocks than it is to drop dead from dehydration.


----------



## GibsonMichel (Jun 11, 2021)

a very good reminder. stay healthy and hydrated


----------

